# mold?



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

has anyone ever seen or had mold like this? It's spreading in my tank and looks like little round fuzzy balls or something, and if it is mold will it hurt my frogs or us?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Can you take a pic that isn't too close?


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

B-NICE said:


> Can you take a pic that isn't too close?


I will get one as soon as I get back home


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

B-NICE said:


> Can you take a pic that isn't too close?









a better picture hope this helps


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

does anyone know?


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Don't worry about it. It will go away. I've had it before, never caused any problem I could tell.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i have the same thing in one of my iso cultures and my one frog grow out tank. this is the first time I ever got it. just seems to take over tank.
could be the leaves. what type of leaves do you have in your tank. how humid is the tank.


----------



## Mandalore77 (Apr 5, 2014)

I would try getin a mini fan in the tank that's wat I did and the mold problem went away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm not sure on the leaves I was given some leaves when I bought my frogs, buy the tank remains pretty humid 90 percent mist of time and Temps stay really good, I do have fans in the tank but does not bring fresh air into the tank as the fans only circulate the air that's in the tank.


----------



## edaxflamma (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely seen this before in some plant containers. It will go away on its own but it also will likely get worse before it gets better. It is a fairly tenacious little mold. If it were me I'd toss some isos or springs in there; they might be able knock it down pretty quick.


----------



## Mandalore77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Okita said:


> I'm not sure on the leaves I was given some leaves when I bought my frogs, buy the tank remains pretty humid 90 percent mist of time and Temps stay really good, I do have fans in the tank but does not bring fresh air into the tank as the fans only circulate the air that's in the tank.



No duh fans don't just bring fresh air out of no we're the keep the air from being stagnet I don't have vents or anything in my tank and wen I put the fan in it was 100 percent clear to a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

